# Black Full Length Raincoat



## TheUndertaker (Feb 6, 2013)

I am in the market for a black (Full length) single breasted raincoat. I do not want anything made overseas. The only company who seems to carry one is Burberry, and I am skeptical of the fabric. Any suggestions?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Rethinking the color of your raincoat. John Malloy's double blind experiments showed that people perceived men in tan raincoats as upper middle class, while men in black raincoats were perceived as lower middle class.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> Rethinking the color of your raincoat. John Malloy's double blind experiments showed that people perceived men in tan raincoats as upper middle class, while men in black raincoats were perceived as lower middle class.


Wasn't that roughly 25 years ago?

I'm not sure that still applies, there have been a lot of black Hugo Boss raincoats since then.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Black is best avoided, unless there is a professional need (as perhaps hinted at in your forum name).


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Didn't the Undertaker retire after Wrestlemania XXVII?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> Wasn't that roughly 25 years ago?


True, but in this part of the world attitudes tend to be passed from generation to generation. While my experience since then is only anecdotal, it still seem to be true.



Bjorn said:


> I'm not sure that still applies, there have been a lot of black Hugo Boss raincoats since then.


[Can't address your side of the Atlantic, but] ... brand whores, all of them.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## Reldresal (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe one wants to be identified as lower middle. Fine. Maybe someone does not care. Even better. That said, my raincoat is tan.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Balfour said:


> Black is best avoided, unless there is a professional need (as perhaps hinted at in your forum name).


This is very sound advice...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Well, Burberry is made overseas, but not "that" overseas. You might want to check out Paul Stuart. Ebay might also be your friend here. A single breast, I should think, would be much easier to nail size-wise than a DB.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> I'm not sure that still applies, there have been a lot of black Hugo Boss raincoats since then.


Mostly no longer than knee-length in my observation.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

One of the ministers at our church wears a black trenchcoat that falls to the mid-point of his calves (not sure if that is considered full length?). While it is not single breasted (as specified in the OP), it was made by London Fog and one could reasonably assume that there are single breasted black raincoats out there...somewhere!


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Didn't the Undertaker retire after Wrestlemania XXVII?


Nice! This was the first thing I thought of when I saw this post and the name of the poster. No, Undertaker still wrestles once or twice a year and is still undefeated at Wrestlemania.

I would go with tan. The black trench still has both the Columbine and "80's direct-to-VHS action star" stink on it.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> One of the ministers at our church wears a black trenchcoat that falls to the mid-point of his calves (not sure if that is considered full length?). While it is not single breasted (as specified in the OP), it was made by London Fog and one could reasonably assume that there are single breasted black raincoats out there...somewhere!


On the few occasions that I recall seeing a black raincoat, it was worn by a clergyman. And those guys in the black helicopters.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

williamson said:


> Mostly no longer than knee-length in my observation.


Eh, are we advocating full length rain coats only then?

Terribly impractical when commuting or driving, aren't they?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> True, but in this part of the world attitudes tend to be passed from generation to generation. While my experience since then is only anecdotal, it still seem to be true.
> 
> [Can't address your side of the Atlantic, but] ... brand whores, all of them.
> 
> ...


Yet you don't dress like the Amish  Not that many generations ago though...

A rain coat is one of few items HB makes well, IMO.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> Eh, are we advocating full length rain coats only then?
> 
> Terribly impractical when commuting or driving, aren't they?


No. Why would they be?

Soaking wet trousers are more impractical. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Eh, are we advocating full length rain coats only then?
> 
> Terribly impractical when commuting or driving, aren't they?


The point of a raincoat is to keep rainwater off of your clothing. A knee length or shorter raincoat will channel all of that water right onto your pant legs. If you don't need that measure of protection, than maybe you don't need a raincoat. Any piece of outerwear made of even slightly water resistant material should do the trick.

There's also the matter of appropriateness to consider. Traditional outerwear for business or formal wear is full length. In cases where a raincoat would be more appropriate for the weather than an overcoat, that raincoat should also be full length.

As for it being "terribly" inconvenient when commuting or driving, that's a matter of opinion. Women have been successfully getting in and out of vehicles wearing skirts and dresses of all lengths without any trouble for quite a long time.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> The point of a raincoat is to keep rainwater off of your clothing. A knee length or shorter raincoat will channel all of that water right onto your pant legs. If you don't need that measure of protection, than maybe you don't need a raincoat. Any piece of outerwear made of even slightly water resistant material should do the trick.
> 
> There's also the matter of appropriateness to consider. Traditional outerwear for business or formal wear is full length. In cases where a raincoat would be more appropriate for the weather than an overcoat, that raincoat should also be full length.
> 
> As for it being "terribly" inconvenient when commuting or driving, that's a matter of opinion. Women have been successfully getting in and out of vehicles wearing skirts and dresses of all lengths without any trouble for quite a long time.


I usually get by with a waxed jacket without being soaked.

As for women getting in and out of cars with long dresses 'without any trouble', I would suggest you research that position 

As far as I understand it, it can be quite bothersome. Also, a shorter coat 'is' more convenient in a car, thus the term 'car coat'. It's the same while commuting.

As for being appropriate or not, I don't find full length coats being more appropriate with business wear. That ship has long sailed. The knee length coat has been in use for quite some time.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Knee length has its advantages and disadvantages. I have raincoats in both styles. I think I prefer the full length one, but this could also be because it's a good quality Aquascutum.  Ironically the knee-length Banana Republic has the more traditional looking double breasted "trench" style while the full-length Aquascutum has a fly front and raglan shoulders, more of a "Mackintosh" style I believe. Usually the lengths on those are in reverse.


----------



## TheUndertaker (Feb 6, 2013)

As a Funeral Director, I am extremely limited with color options while I am working. Black is the preferred color in our profession. I have a tan raincoat for casual days. 

The thought of Funeral Directors & the Clergy (who wear black raincoats) are far from lower middle class. I don't know where that came from.

I wouldn't mind something made in the UK. London Fog has sold their souls to China or Bangladesh.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, I wondered if occupational uniform was the reason. Aquascutum are the one to go for. They do black raincoats in a very simple design as noted by Jovan. (Example only: )

I have raincoats in tan and navy from them. They're excellent - let's hope the quality stands the test of the Aquascutum takeover.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

TheUndertaker said:


> As a Funeral Director, I am extremely limited with color options while I am working. Black is the preferred color in our profession. I have a tan raincoat for casual days.
> 
> The thought of Funeral Directors & the Clergy (who wear black raincoats) are far from lower middle class. I don't know where that came from.
> 
> I wouldn't mind something made in the UK. London Fog has sold their souls to China or Bangladesh.


Manchester Weathercoat makes a single-breasted, fly-front raincoat available in black (navy is also a choice):

https://www.traditionalrainwear.co....1&parent_category_rn=11951&top_category=11951

They used to manufacture raincoats for Burberry, Aquascutum and a few other English brands. Made in the UK, of course.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

TheUndertaker said:


> As a Funeral Director, I am extremely limited with color options while I am working. Black is the preferred color in our profession. I have a tan raincoat for casual days.
> 
> The thought of Funeral Directors & the Clergy (who wear black raincoats) are far from lower middle class. I don't know where that came from.
> 
> I wouldn't mind something made in the UK. London Fog has sold their souls to China or Bangladesh.


Whoa... please re-read what was said about that. No one claimed your colleagues _were_ lower middle class, just that a study showed black rain coats are _subconsciously associated _with lower middle class. Obviously one must make considerations for certain professions when regarding "rules".

I was going to suggest this, except it is knee length. But the fact that is lightweight and packable while still looking professional is nice.


----------



## TheUndertaker (Feb 6, 2013)

Balfour said:


> Yes, I wondered if occupational uniform was the reason. Aquascutum are the one to go for. They do black raincoats in a very simple design as noted by Jovan. (Example only: )
> 
> I have raincoats in tan and navy from them. They're excellent - let's hope the quality stands the test of the Aquascutum takeover.


Wonderful suggestion! I just purchased an Aquascutum suit from The Andover Shop and I am very pleased with it. Any suggested merchants for the raincoat?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

The only US store they appear to have is in NYC (below), but other members may be better placed to recommend places that carry their line.

www.aquascutum.com/locator.aspx?country=northamerica&city=newyork
New York Bergdorf 
754 Fifth Avenue 
New York, 10019, US


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

TheUndertaker said:


> As a Funeral Director, I am extremely limited with color options while I am working. Black is the preferred color in our profession. I have a tan raincoat for casual days.
> 
> The thought of Funeral Directors & the Clergy (who wear black raincoats) are far from lower middle class. I don't know where that came from.


As people subconsciously associate black raincoats with lower middle class, and as black is the appropriate color for your profession, you might consider a black topcoat, which does not have a negative association, to wear in the rain. True, water will not run off as it will on a raincoat, but you can scotchguard it for water resistance.

By the way, as internet screen names are so often unrelated to reality, that you are a Funeral Director in the real world was the farthest thing from my mind. Had I know I would not have suggested that you look at a tan raincoat. The same must have been true for Shaver, who really is quite a gentleman. Had he known that you had the audacity, (or naivety ), to choose a screen name reflecting reality, I am sure he would not have posted that wrestling picture.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> As people subconsciously associate black raincoats with lower middle class, and as black is the appropriate color for your profession, you might consider a black topcoat, which does not have a negative association, to wear in the rain. True, water will not run off as it will on a raincoat, but you can scotchguard it for water resistance.
> 
> By the way, as internet screen names are so often unrelated to reality, that you are a Funeral Director in the real world was the farthest thing from my mind. Had I know I would not have suggested that you look at a tan raincoat. The same must have been true for Shaver, who really is quite a gentleman. Had he known that you had the audacity, (or naivety ), to choose a screen name reflecting reality, I am sure he would not have posted that wrestling picture.
> 
> ...


Thank you Alan, that is very kind of you to say so. I am not altogether certain that I deserve it, but I appreciate it anyway. 

One thing is true though, I genuinely thought it was perhaps a bit of a 'wind-up' on behalf of the OP - 'the Undertaker seeks long black coat'. Something along the lines of 'Superman seeks red cape' if you follow my meaning? Perhaps I reveal my own juvenile proclivities in having viewed and so being familiar with WWE. Although I am placing the blame square on the shoulders of my partner's teenage boy, who forces me to do all manner of things which are outside of my normal character. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TheUndertaker (Feb 6, 2013)

No offense taken, whatsoever. I must say, I was rather impressed with Traditional Rainwear's Manchester Weathercoat. Made in England, and the price is right.

As far as a scotch guard topcoat, it just wouldn't work in my profession. We are out in all kinds of weather for long periods of time. The black raincoat (whether subconsciously associated with lower middle class, or not) is the most appropriate for funeral attire ( for Funeral Directors & the Clergy) for rainy weather. When it snows, I still wear my traditional Harris Tweed Chesterfield Coat by Bookster.



arkirshner said:


> As people subconsciously associate black raincoats with lower middle class, and as black is the appropriate color for your profession, you might consider a black topcoat, which does not have a negative association, to wear in the rain. True, water will not run off as it will on a raincoat, but you can scotchguard it for water resistance.
> 
> By the way, as internet screen names are so often unrelated to reality, that you are a Funeral Director in the real world was the farthest thing from my mind. Had I know I would not have suggested that you look at a tan raincoat. The same must have been true for Shaver, who really is quite a gentleman. Had he known that you had the audacity, (or naivety ), to choose a screen name reflecting reality, I am sure he would not have posted that wrestling picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

Ralph Lauren used to make them. I have one somewhere at home I picked up at Syms 5-6 years ago. I haven't seen any since so it might have been a closeout.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Travelsmith has full-length trench coats available in black, with optional liner, on sale in their current catalog. Whether these would be sufficiently stout for a truly wet climate, I don't know, but for normally dry SoCal I suspect they'd suffice.


----------



## TheUndertaker (Feb 6, 2013)

I placed my order with the Manchester Weathercoat Company! I am anxiously awaiting its arrival to the U.S.! Will let you know about the quality. The price was right!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

An excellent choice! I've got them on my 'to-buy' list, as well, but since there so little need for protection against the rain around here, it's well down towards the bottom.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

TheUndertaker said:


> I placed my order with the Manchester Weathercoat Company! I am anxiously awaiting its arrival to the U.S.! Will let you know about the quality. The price was right!


Undertaker, please update this thread with your purchase experience. Like Oldsarge, a trench from MWC has been on my list for a while now, but I haven't felt the need pressing enough to justify the purchase.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you ever find a black rain coat? The U.S. Army used to issue them. Mine is still hanging in my closet. I'd sell it to you but I still wear it on occasion. This is what they are. Looks pretty similar to that $600 Aquascutum.



Andy B.


----------



## TheUndertaker (Feb 6, 2013)

*Manchester Weathercoat Co.*

I have not received my raincoat just yet. Sent an email to the company checking on the status of my order. I just love their "House Check" Beautifully displayed on the website. I am, however, concerned about the sizing. Lately, after losing a few pounds, I now comfortably take 40 R. I ordered a 42 R for the raincoat. Is this a mistake? I've always had a very difficult time trying to decide what is the right fit for a topcoat/raincoat. Suits and jackets are easy. Any suggestions on what do look for in when I receive the jacket. Obviously, it won't be too tight. I'm worried about the shoulders/sleeves. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

The Undertaker



hardline_42 said:


> Undertaker, please update this thread with your purchase experience. Like Oldsarge, a trench from MWC has been on my list for a while now, but I haven't felt the need pressing enough to justify the purchase.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Your shoulders have not narrowed. Most everything now is cut much trimmer than it used to, or should be. Raincoats are meant to be loose fitting like this gent's or or or and then there is most famous raincoat of all time https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...b=137olc1mr&sigi=11mrorjt7&.crumb=uKoBdwNOj65

There is no way of knowing how your's will fit until it arrives, sleeves can be shortened, but my point is that it need not fit close to the body.


----------



## tuckspub (Jan 18, 2013)

I apologize for breaking into the midst of debate on raincoats but can I get an opinion on a topcoat? What is the opinion on black versus tan overcoats. I am watching a HSM cashmere overcoat on Ebay and it will be the only overcoat that I wear. Mind you it will not be worn very frequently as in Texas there are not that many occasions where it is cold enough. It is however in tan, my question is would I be making a mistake to make this purchase versus waiting for a grey or black overcoat. I am wanting full length so that I can wear it for formal occasions as well as when I return to England next month.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

tuckspub said:


> I apologize for breaking into the midst of debate on raincoats but can I get an opinion on a topcoat? What is the opinion on black versus tan overcoats. I am watching a HSM cashmere overcoat on Ebay and it will be the only overcoat that I wear. Mind you it will not be worn very frequently as in Texas there are not that many occasions where it is cold enough. It is however in tan, my question is would I be making a mistake to make this purchase versus waiting for a grey or black overcoat. I am wanting full length so that I can wear it for formal occasions as well as when I return to England next month.


Can you link to the one you are watching?


----------



## tuckspub (Jan 18, 2013)

I wear either a 46R or 46L in jacket


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

tuckspub:

A tan overcoat in camel hair or cashmere is one of the best, if not the best, informal coats for day wear. By informal I simply mean that if one you are off to engage in a business matter, a daytime wedding, or other serious undertaking, it would be better to wear a dark overcoat. In the evening the dark coat is always preferred. Here are a few examples: 

At an outdoor sporting event in the background a man with a white hat and binoculars sports a single breasted camel hair or cashmere coat, and a man in the foreground a double breasted version. Attending sporting event was considered an informal occasion, no one wears a dark overcoat.



A man in black tie hold his tan coat. 
Now he is on shipboard and allowances were made because no one was expected to be able to bring a complete wardrobe on board. A tan coat will do in a pinch. No one threw him overboard.


On the street with a tan single breasted coat. Note that it is daytime and he wears an informal suit in a country pattern. 


Single and double breasted coats. Again it is daytime and note the man in the dark coat looks far more formal. Traveling is an informal activity and men if they have the choice choose less formal attire. Of course today many consider an informal activity calls for sweatsuits. But not you or me.

If the price is right by all means get it. If you feel the need in the future to pick up a dark coat for more formal events I am sure you will find one you like.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## tuckspub (Jan 18, 2013)

I cannot thank you enough for taking the time and effort to not only explain but also demonstrate your points with pictures. They are most valid and informative, you make it as clear as day and I shall take your advise, if the tan coat is available at close to opening bid I shall hope to get it, but with a view to finding a dark overcoat in much the same style for more formal occasions.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I shy away from black: don't like the funereal overtone and dislike seeing women always dressing in black. It's just, imho, a read dud color, a funk maker, a downer.

And I think Malloy's book notes something important. 

The guys around here wearing black try to make a public statement about their masculinity, and I feel masculine enough without having to wear symbols, etc.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

^ I think you should've read the whole thread. The OP is an undertaker and a black coat is a job requirement.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Thank you Alan, that is very kind of you to say so. I am not altogether certain that I deserve it, but I appreciate it anyway.
> 
> One thing is true though, I genuinely thought it was perhaps a bit of a 'wind-up' on behalf of the OP - 'the Undertaker seeks long black coat'. Something along the lines of 'Superman seeks red cape' if you follow my meaning? Perhaps I reveal my own juvenile proclivities in having viewed and so being familiar with WWE. Although I am placing the blame square on the shoulders of my partner's teenage boy, who forces me to do all manner of things which are outside of my normal character. :icon_smile_wink:


Sure, Shaver, blame the teenage boy for your interest in professional wrestling...:smile:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> Sure, Shaver, blame the teenage boy for your interest in professional wrestling...:smile:


Joanie Laurer (Chyna) the first lady competitor in Royal Rumble used to hold my attention somewhat. :redface: I can take it or leave it these days.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Shaver said:


> Joanie Laurer (Chyna) the first lady competitor in Royal Rumble used to hold my attention somewhat. :redface: I can take it or leave it these days.


With all of your posts regarding how unattractive you find Muffy Aldrich's androgyny, I find this comment very perplexing.:confused2:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> With all of your posts regarding how unattractive you find Muffy Aldrich's androgyny, I find this comments very perplexing.:confused2:


It's a fair point, I concede.

Perhaps if Muffy were to take up wrestling in her underwear......?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Shaver said:


> It's a fair point, I concede.
> 
> Perhaps if Muffy were to take up wrestling in her underwear......?


Bahahaha! FWIW, you might not be alone in your assessment. Muffy was recently voted as a style icon...for men. 
https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2013/02/apparently-im-style-icon-for-men-prep.html


----------



## TheUndertaker (Feb 6, 2013)

I received the raincoat today and I'm very pleased with it. Lightweight, nice fabric, and attractive lining. At 207.50 British Sterling for a handmade raincoat made in England, you just can't go wrong. I highly recommend. Granted, it's not a Grenfell, but at the price, I am very pleased.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

arkirshner said:


> As people subconsciously associate black raincoats with lower middle class, and as black is the appropriate color for your profession, you might consider a black topcoat, which does not have a negative association, to wear in the rain. True, water will not run off as it will on a raincoat, but you can scotchguard it for water resistance.


What about a black topcoat with a clear plastic coat on top to keep the rain off?

Some people wear clear plastic to protect their hats and some Americans use it to cover their sofas.


----------

